# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  А кто у вас глава семьи?

## Irina

Раньше была традиция на Руси: после венчания молодожены приезжали домой, у порога вставали рядом и старались сделать как можно больший шаг. Кто входил первым, тому, считалось, и надлежало быть главой семьи. Нынешние молодожены по тем же самым причинам стараются откусить побольше кусок, когда им подносят хлеб-соль. Но это лишь традиционные обряды. Жизнь ставит всё по своим местам. *Отсюда вопрос : А кто у вас глава семьи?*

----------


## Akasey

Я!!!! А на кухне жена, а в детской Егор.

----------


## Irina

У меня глава семьи однозначно муж. На больших плечах бОльшая ответственность.

----------


## Asteriks

А мы до сих пор выясняем. Позволительно думать, что муж. Я не претендую. Зачем?

----------


## BiZ111

А когда вы собираетесь всей большой семьёй, тогда чей-то папа частенько Вождь

----------

